# Berkeley Summer 2010



## Vincents (May 26, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BerkeleySummer2010

...Yeah. Still wondering if we can cram one more event in there somewhere, as this schedule is meant to be very flexible; the ones on the sign up are the confirmed events though.

How many people actually like to do Team BLD?


----------



## yeee707 (May 26, 2010)

I like team BLD!


----------



## ChrisBird (May 26, 2010)

6x6 mayhaps?


----------



## Ranzha (May 28, 2010)

Team BLD. For srs.
I want to do eet so much, but my usual Team BLD partner will be away.


----------



## Edward_Lin (May 28, 2010)

2x2 or 5x5 or both?


----------



## oprah62 (May 28, 2010)

2x2 for sure


----------



## SuperNerd (May 28, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Team BLD. For srs.
> I want to do eet so much, but my usual Team BLD partner will be away.



You're right, if by usual you mean once.


----------



## Ranzha (May 28, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Team BLD. For srs.
> ...



Yeah, but i prereg'd for another witchoo.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 4, 2010)

how bout magic and 2x2?


----------



## keemy (Jun 4, 2010)

hey guys suggesting 2x2 no offense but last time I checked berkeley never does 2x2 on purpose some vendetta against it I assume, but if you are trollin I guess lol. I like FMC.


----------



## shelley (Jun 5, 2010)

They never do magic either. But I don't think people ever notice, because they keep asking for it anyway.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 5, 2010)

GAHHHH. I REALLY WANT TO GO!
I wanted to meet Ranzha. And everyone else.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 5, 2010)

I love 2x2 tho


----------



## Diniz (Jun 13, 2010)

Anyone traveling from Vegas to California? =D


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 13, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> GAHHHH. I REALLY WANT TO GO!
> I wanted to meet Ranzha. And everyone else.



This makes me feel...concerned in some areas...but glad in others.

I'm not going to be there most likely, if anyone cares.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 19, 2010)

Will they be selling mini c's again? Also, no 2x2


----------



## Vincents (Jun 19, 2010)

Probably will have a few mini c's for sale; maybe some other stuff too (depends on shipping speed from certain shops...)

If no one's noticed by now, the exact same people run the Berkeley and Stanford tournaments... What we basically end up doing is splitting most of the events. So, Berkeley usually does:
3x3 (duh)
3x3 OH (duh)
3x3 BLD (duh)
Pyraminx
Square 1
(sometimes) Megaminx
4x4
4x4, 5x5, and Square 1 BLD
(sometimes) Speed BLD
(sometimes) Fewest Moves

While Stanford does
3x3 (duh)
3x3 OH (duh)
3x3 BLD (duh)
2x2
5x5
Magic
MMagic
Square 1?
Pyraminx?
6x6?
Skewb?
Multi BLD?

I'm not aware of high demand for other events, such as Clock, 7x7, or Footsolving. This way, we cover most of the puzzles people do around here. Berkeley runs 4 tournaments a year; Stanford runs 3-4. For those of you clamoring for 2x2, do you really need 8 competitions with 2x2 and magic a year, in the Bay Area alone?


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 19, 2010)

Vincents said:


> Probably will have a few mini c's for sale; maybe some other stuff too (depends on shipping speed from certain shops...)
> 
> If no one's noticed by now, the exact same people run the Berkeley and Stanford tournaments... What we basically end up doing is splitting most of the events. So, Berkeley usually does:
> 3x3 (duh)
> ...



2x2 side event? Either way it's fine.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 19, 2010)

NOOOO
DAMN SWIM MEET. I can't come.


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 19, 2010)

2x2 is hard for me.


----------



## Vincents (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay, we're doing mystery puzzles because people here like to be evil. <muahahahaha>


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 23, 2010)

Vincents said:


> Okay, we're doing mystery puzzles because people here like to be evil. <muahahahaha>



If it involves Skewb/Fisher Cube/Edges Only/Crazy Domino, I'm in.


----------



## Vincents (Jun 30, 2010)

Registration closes this weekend....


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 30, 2010)

So was the (perhaps) empty time slot filled?


----------



## Weston (Jul 12, 2010)

Results are up 
http://ca.cubingusa.com/berkeleysummer2010/results/#0

I did okay in the first round of OH, and the second round of 3x3.
Overall, OH 14.56/19.39
and 2H: 9.16/11.80


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 12, 2010)

LOL at the winning pyraminx average.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 12, 2010)

lol 2 13.37 averages in the final

WHOA, who's Aidan Wolter? Megaminx NARs? Nice.


----------



## Weston (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh yeah, Justin's 12 second OH single was an LL skip


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow really that guy Aiden Wolter >_>


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 12, 2010)

did you know:
I got a sub 15 single 
Justin got a 12.31 ll skip on OH.
Edward beat his NAR pyra single again?


----------



## Forte (Jul 12, 2010)

wow Leyan's 1:03.83 BLD
nice!


----------



## Vincents (Jul 12, 2010)

Round 2 Scramble 1 was RIDICULOUS. The spread of 9's, 10's, and 11's is proof.


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 12, 2010)

Vincents said:


> Round 2 Scramble 1 was RIDICULOUS. The spread of 9's, 10's, and 11's is proof.



Only the easy xcross. Not everyone got the t oll then u perm


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jul 12, 2010)

Did you know...
-I had a good square-1 first round, but Weston beat my by .01?
-I still got into the final 4, but I ended up getting 4th?
-I had a good Megaminx round, and I got my first official sub-2?
-My 4x4 average was excellent for me, despite the fact that I had OLL parity on every single one of them?
-I DNFed my second solve, because my Maru had an inner misalignment right before I did my final U-perm?
-I looked really funny when I was trying to fix it?
-Stefan will keep laughing about it forever?
-I was in the zone on my last solve, and I got a new PB, even though I had double parity?
-It was 1:01.03, so I await my first sub-1 still?
-I lost my center cap on my OH cube mere minutes before I was called up?
-I had to borrow and quickly adapt to someone else's cube?
-I didn't do that much worse than I normally would?
-I was one place away from the OH finals?
-I found the cap right after I finished?
-I couldn't get into the zone for pyraminx this time?
-Edward beat me?
-His average was devilishly fast? 
-I had an okay first 3x3 round, and I got into the next round?
-I screwed up on the first scramble, even though everybody else got amazing times on it?
-I still had a good average, and it was close to sub-17?
-I did my official 100th 3x3 solve, and it was 15.46?
-I wasn't sure it was my 100th solve at the time?
-I'm too lazy to average the 100 solves together?
-It would be nice if somebody did for me?
-Overall, I'm happy with my times, trades, and sales?
-I wish there were more competitions during the Summer? (In the bay area)


----------



## Weston (Jul 12, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Vincents said:
> 
> 
> > Round 2 Scramble 1 was RIDICULOUS. The spread of 9's, 10's, and 11's is proof.
> ...



I got an average OLL and an F perm
If i had a T oll and a U perm i might have sub 9d?
Emerson popped on his H perm


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 12, 2010)

Weston said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Vincents said:
> ...



I did double x-cross. Enh, Weston wouldn't be surprised.
Sub-9 F2L D), I think a long lightning OLL, and for sure the Rr perm.


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 12, 2010)

Weston said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Vincents said:
> ...



What was the oll? I had f2l done in like 7 to 8 nice for me but i failed the pll. I'm still satisfied with my time of 14.65 though. Fullstep.

Btw Ryan, that 4x4 solve was the funniest thing ever.

Sorry to hear about his pop.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 12, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Justin got a 12.31 ll skip on OH.


Wat. Doesn't he use MGLS?  It would have just been a PLL skip if he did.


----------



## Vincents (Jul 12, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...




Iono; I had a sune and an R-perm, but I'm pretty sure I didn't do an optimal x-cross...


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Justin got a 12.31 ll skip on OH.
> ...



he doesn't always do MGLS.


----------



## shelley (Jul 12, 2010)

Did you know...

-If we don't have your scorecard, we can't enter your times. That's the whole point of the scorecards.
-This was not Aidan Wolter's first competition, but it was the first time he competed in Megaminx
-My two fastest solves in Round 2 were Y perms (followed by a U2 AUF), which are definitely not my fastest PLL
-Once I realize it's possible for me to beat my PB average, I crash and burn on the last solve
-After 6 years, I have converted to sitting while solving, at least for speedsolve. Standing for BLD is still the way to go.
-There were two events (3x3 and Pyraminx) in which the third and fourth place competitors had the same average. Third place was decided by fastest single.
-St. Patrick's Day in July: This competition's special dress code was "Green Day". All preregistered competitors got a memo to wear green.
-Darren Kwong won the Green Day award
-The judge who decided the Green Day award won the Colorblind award
-BANADIAN CAKEN?!
-Pugs are pugly
-Optimal average for Fantasy Cubing was 11.47. The winner had 11.98.
-Ronnel should announce all awards forever


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Justin got a 12.31 ll skip on OH.
> ...



Pretty much take out an f2l pair of your cube and that's what he had. He knew there was going to be and oll skip but the pll skip was just a little bonus  . anyway, he says he uses mgls only about half the time, when the case is nice.


----------



## Vincents (Jul 12, 2010)

Did you know...
- That we only had one "mystery" puzzle which isn't really a mystery puzzle anymore...Fantasy Cubing...because we kept running late and going into the extra time I had built into the schedule?
- I thought I had made a scrambling mistake when I saw Aidan's first Megaminx time?
- We would've had 6 timers, but nobody wanted to lend us a mat (just a mat! We already had the timer and display!)
- It was REALLY COLD outside, but inside was REALLY HOT?
- The lights had an auto-timer for X:53 where X is an hour of day, so I had to stop everyone's solve until the lights went off every hour?
- Finals go so much faster on 4 timers than 2?
- I agree with Shelley re: Ronnel's announcing?
- We ran out of notecards twice?
- We only used notecards because we couldn't find the usual scoresheets?
- I shattered my PB for both 3x3 average and single due to the first two scrambles of round 2 being ridiculous?
- But I'm afraid I won't be able to continue my streak of having a PB in something every competition?
- When I got the first scramble for R2 I thought they messed up?
- But I didn't even come up with a solution that was close to optimal?
- Kids these days are too fast?
- Competition team was AWESOME?
- Nobody brought flowers though? =(
- The only shirt I had that had green on it was my Tie-Dye shirt?
- But when Tyson and Macky walked in Tyson called me a hippie? =P


----------



## Vincents (Jul 13, 2010)

Official results up.


----------



## Weston (Jul 13, 2010)

I finally have a 2H average that I'm satisfied with (for now).
Great job to You (Vincent) and Dan on running the competition. Everything seemed to go very smoothly (Except the lights ).


----------



## Aidan (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been practicing the megaminx but I was still suprised for that 12.31 average!!!!


----------



## Vincents (Jul 13, 2010)

Weston: Thanks for coming! If you have any suggestions (other than the lights haha) I'd be glad to hear them. That goes for the rest of you too.


----------



## Aidan (Jul 13, 2010)

Vincents said:


> Weston: Thanks for coming! If you have any suggestions (other than the lights haha) I'd be glad to hear them. That goes for the rest of you too.



You should have megaminx more often. Lol!!!
Maybe even have more than one round if there's enough people


----------



## akiramejin (Jul 14, 2010)

haha, I left early, even though I got into the 2nd round for 3x3. D:
It went pretty smoothly, except for a random judge asking me to fill in for him when I was about to leave. (which I shouldn't have)


----------



## shelley (Jul 14, 2010)

Aidan said:


> Vincents said:
> 
> 
> > Weston: Thanks for coming! If you have any suggestions (other than the lights haha) I'd be glad to hear them. That goes for the rest of you too.
> ...



Had we known we had such a fast megaminxer in the neighborhood, we would have started doing so earlier!


----------



## Juf97 (Jul 14, 2010)

Have anybody the first scramble of the second 3x3 round?


----------



## Vincents (Jul 14, 2010)

B D F2 D2 R' F2 U R2 F' R B' U' F2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2

My solution: (start with Yellow on top; orange on front): 

X-cross: L u' R' u2 y R2 y'
Pair: R' U' R U' R' U R U2
Pair: y' (R U R' U')x3 y
Pair: R U' R B' R' B R'
OLL: R U R' U' R U2 R' U2
PLL: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2

Probably faster:
X-cross: L u' R' u2 y R2 y'
Pair: R' U' R U' R' U R U2
Pair: (L' U' L U)x2 L' U' L
Pair: R U' R B' R' B R'
COLL: R U R' U' R U L' U R' U' L U'
PLL: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2

There's also another solution that gives the easy T OLL...


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 14, 2010)

Vincents said:


> B D F2 D2 R' F2 U R2 F' R B' U' F2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2



^^Lolscramble.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 14, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Vincents said:
> 
> 
> > B D F2 D2 R' F2 U R2 F' R B' U' F2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2
> ...



Lol 10.03.


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 14, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Vincents said:
> ...



lol not in comp or heard about how easy it was before hand.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 14, 2010)

9.01

T OLL and Y perm =/


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 14, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Vincents said:
> 
> 
> > B D F2 D2 R' F2 U R2 F' R B' U' F2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2
> ...



Not the best X-Cross, but it'll do.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 14, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Vincents said:
> ...



dude gtfo it's 4 moves.

EDIT: 9.69 wide sune + (Y perm <----) D:


----------



## Vincents (Jul 14, 2010)

Probably fastest: (start with yellow top red front)

X-Cross: R D R2 F
Pair: R U' R' U2 R U' R'
Pair: L' U L2 U' L'
Pair: U2 L' U L
OLL: U F R U R' U' F'
PLL: F R U' R' U' R U R' U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2


----------



## tsaoenator (Jul 14, 2010)

Vincents said:


> B D F2 D2 R' F2 U R2 F' R B' U' F2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2



lol 7.69


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 14, 2010)

tsaoenator said:


> Vincents said:
> 
> 
> > B D F2 D2 R' F2 U R2 F' R B' U' F2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2
> ...



If only you came. Nonlucky?


----------



## tsaoenator (Jul 14, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> tsaoenator said:
> 
> 
> > Vincents said:
> ...



Nonlucky indeed. Yeah...if only I had gone...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 14, 2010)

Of course it'll be different from solving this at the comp itself


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 15, 2010)

[youtubehd]4PnUnuOHFa4[/youtubehd]


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Cool scramble, 9.11 R perm :S


----------



## Weston (Jul 15, 2010)

I can't seem to find my solution.
I had a darn F perm.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 15, 2010)

wow... 7.11 same solve as amos. Would've had a PLL skip if I did my corner control 

shouldve been 32 move solution:

z2 y' R D R2 F
R U' R' U2 R U' R'
y2 R' U R2 U' R'
U2 R' U R
U' F2 R U' R' U R U R2 F' R


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone have the 2nd scramble in the 2nd round of 3x3 and the 2nd scramble in pyraminx?


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Jul 15, 2010)

tsaoenator said:


> Vincents said:
> 
> 
> > B D F2 D2 R' F2 U R2 F' R B' U' F2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2
> ...



lol 13.35

My dear Andy, I am humiliating myself here so that you don't have to


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 15, 2010)

Edward_Lin said:


> Anyone have the 2nd scramble in the 2nd round of 3x3 and the 2nd scramble in pyraminx?



I think Vincent has all of the scrambles.


----------



## keemy (Jul 15, 2010)

hah 11.02 as I locked up on OLL and PLL a bit but w/e.

Edward: Ah I don't remember but it was like 4~6 moves (not including tips) so I am guessing you did reverse scramble.

Vincent: Thanks for letting us have FMC.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 15, 2010)

deathbypapercutz said:


> tsaoenator said:
> 
> 
> > Vincents said:
> ...



10.40. TAKE THAT PATTY.

lol, i should stop reading about scrambles before I do them. I saw the T OLL and for some reason thought it was going to be the other one. So I did R U R' U', and was like WTF that's not what that's supposed to look like.


----------



## frogmanson (Jul 15, 2010)

B D F2 D2 R' F2 U R2 F' R B' U' F2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2

8.33 xD


z2 F D y' R'2 F
1st f2l : U' u' R U' R' D
2nd f2l: U’L’ U’ L U’ L’ U L
3rd F2l: RU’ R’ y’ U2 R’ U R
OLL: U’ S R U R’ U’ R’ F R f’
PLL:j perm


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 15, 2010)

A scramble like this would be disastrous under the hands of Faz >_>


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 15, 2010)

shelley said:


> Did you know...
> 
> 
> -St. Patrick's Day in July: This competition's special dress code was "Green Day". All preregistered competitors got a memo to wear green.
> ...



LOL



Vincents said:


> Did you know...
> 
> - We would've had 6 timers, but nobody wanted to lend us a mat (just a mat! We already had the timer and display!)
> *- It was REALLY COLD outside, but inside was REALLY HOT?*
> ...



It wasn't that cold outside. 
LOL a nice addition

This was my first comp and I was surprised that I averaged faster seeing as most people say people don't perform as well in comp. I also got my second 3x3 BLD success EVER on my second attempt with 7:02:31  .


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Jul 15, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> deathbypapercutz said:
> 
> 
> > tsaoenator said:
> ...



I concede.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 15, 2010)

This happened.


Spoiler


----------



## Weston (Jul 15, 2010)

I JUDGED THAT SOLVE


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 15, 2010)

ya can I get the scramble for Justin's 12 second OH? I have a feeling him and I may solve it similarly and had I gone, maybe I would've gotten NAR again (and ya, by that I mean WR, even though it would've been a fluke of one).


----------



## Vincents (Jul 15, 2010)

Edward_Lin said:


> Anyone have the 2nd scramble in the 2nd round of 3x3 and the 2nd scramble in pyraminx?



U2 R B' R2 F' B R D' L D2 R B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D F2 D2

B' U' L' U' R L' b' u


----------



## Vincents (Jul 15, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> ya can I get the scramble for Justin's 12 second OH? I have a feeling him and I may solve it similarly and had I gone, maybe I would've gotten NAR again (and ya, by that I mean WR, even though it would've been a fluke of one).



We had two groups for OH; I think Justin got this one: 
R' F2 B' L' B U2 L B2 U2 D L' U B2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 15, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> This happened.
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Weston said:


> I JUDGED THAT SOLVE



It's DNF when he turns the cube without starting the timer. (At least I remember so from the regs.)

EDIT:



Tim Reynolds said:


> deathbypapercutz said:
> 
> 
> > tsaoenator said:
> ...



Ohwow. T-OLL and Y-Perm for me  7.94 (OMGFAZ)


----------

